# Tranny Sideshows Subforum Suggestion



## Angry Canadian (Aug 26, 2021)

I'll keep my OP as brief as possible.

I believe the Tranny Sideshows thread should be turned into it's own subforum within the Rat Kings section of the forums.  The thread itself is over 2k pages long, and there are a lot of high effort posts detailing tranny lolcows within it.  I'd say a good 1 out of 15 of the trannies in that thread could deserve their own threads due to their perpetual internet shenanigans

Furthermore.  There are at least 5 tranny specific threads in Deep Thoughts, and several threads in the Lolcow general forum that detail people who are almost exclusively hilarious because of their trantics on the internet and IRL

I believe that creating a new subforum within the Rat Kingdom will help keep the tranny topics centralized, organized, and keep tranny topics out of the other areas of the forums.

Thank you.


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Aug 26, 2021)

Most trannies are run-of-the-mill, cookie-cutter dumbasses. If they're worth anything more than a few laughs they can get their own thread if they don't already.


----------



## Freshly Baked Socks (Aug 26, 2021)

I am intrigued by the shoe-horning of trannythreads into DeepThoughts. Please continue doing this, and informally rename it "Deep Thoughts (and tranny threads!)". Like those combo KFC/Pizza Hut/Taco Bell places.


----------



## MrTroll (Aug 26, 2021)

I propose a Tranny Slideshows forum so I have something to jerk off to.


----------



## vulg (Aug 26, 2021)

@Angry Canadian honestly, at this rate, you'll get your own sub forum


----------



## Angry Canadian (Aug 26, 2021)

@vulg Lets flip a coin on whether that's true, or whether the a-logging post mergies looking for my non-existent footprint fulfill that prophecy.


----------



## Taylor Swift's Ghostwrite (Aug 26, 2021)

If you think there are trannies in the sideshow worth threads do research into them and make one.

Not every single person with ridiculous takes qualifies as a cow because there's a kind of extra element to it beyond just posting retarded shit that they usually lack. Otherwise 90% of Twitter would have a thread.

@Angry Canadian I think it doesn't to discourage people thinking any tranny qualifies as a cow. Its a problem here where people will kind of leap to the idea that if they're trans they must be funny and a subforum would reinforce that.

Keep in mind most of my posts are on Kevin/Tranch and shit so it's not like I'm defending them.


----------



## Angry Canadian (Aug 26, 2021)

@Taylor Swift's Ghostwrite I was just thinking there should be a centralized/organized repository for troonery like how fatties have Deathfats, and crazy homosexuals have Rat Kings


----------



## Distant Ranger (Aug 26, 2021)

Nah


----------



## Angry Canadian (Aug 26, 2021)

ok


----------



## Internet Explorer (Aug 26, 2021)

The clue is in the name - sideshows, a.k.a. not the main supporting acts.  See also:


Taylor Swift's Ghostwrite said:


> Not every single person with ridiculous takes qualifies as a cow because there's a kind of extra element to it beyond just posting retarded shit that they usually lack. Otherwise 90% of Twitter would have a thread.



^This.

Unless they're monumentally retarded and blatantly full of cringe, there's no reason why extra focus should be placed on them. Your average troon sperging on Twitter or Reddit is exactly the same as the next one: a one trick wonder, dime-a-dozen, run of the mill faggot. A bit like anything posted by this person, tbf.


----------



## No Exit (Aug 26, 2021)

Are Chris, Tommy, Yaniv, and Brianna Wu really considered not enough tranny subforums? Just post about trannys in whatever sub class they fit into. Rat Kings, BP, Internet Famous etc.


----------



## Spooky Bones (Aug 26, 2021)

Taylor Swift's Ghostwrite said:


> If you think there are trannies in the sideshow worth threads do research into them and make one.


This. Tranny Sideshows is the minor leagues. Most of them do not warrant discussion more than a few pages, even those who people check back in on. I like to look for more interesting people in Sideshows though that might warrant a thread. That's where we got CDG and Cameron (Sabrina) Miller the slutty teacher. But giving every weirdo and degenerate in there a thread would create many, many dead threads and dilute the interesting ones so most importantly it would interfere with my enjoyment of the forum. No.


----------



## Apis mellifera (Aug 26, 2021)

lurk moar pl0z


----------

